# Canadian Guitars?



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Does anybody here own a Canadian made guitar?

I currently have a Norman B-12 assembled in Quebec, with Spruce/Cherry from New Brunswick. Plays beautifully, I love it. Any other Canadian guitar stories?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

YUUUUUP, got a Larivee clasical, a Godin 5th. Ave. Kingpin II and an Art&Lutherie Folk Cw. all excellent players.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I presently have an Art & Lutherie that used to be a 12 string but I customized it and turned it into a 6 string.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have both 6 and 12 string acoustics that are Simon and Patrick and my electric was made right here. In fact the ash that it is made of was growing on the property.


----------



## photodork (Aug 2, 2014)

a 1975 larrivee L style in Indian rosewood and a 
2006 larrivee Om-03 in quilted mahogany. both with spruce tops.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got a Simon and Patrick that I bought in 1995. Nice sounding and playing guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Seagull artist, my only acoustic


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Godin 5th. Ave. Kingpin II
Godin LGP90 (the old thick mahogany one with no cap)

I also owned a Godin Summit which I really, really regret selling.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Simon & Patrick 12 string w/cedar top.

I wouldn't mind a 6 string one or some of the Godin electrics.


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

After playing about 50 guitars in my hunt for a great-sounding, well-built, well-priced guitar, I ended up buying a used Simon & Patrick Showcase rosewood. It has similar features to a Martin D-28, or a Taylor 810, with solid spruce top, solid rosewood sides and back, rosewood fingerboard and bridge (rather than ebony). However the S&P is half the price of the US guitars, and even less used. It's very well built and has a balanced voice that's not too bright or too boomy. It sings differently from the Martin and Taylor, as they sing differently from each other. But it's got a great sound, all its own.

Like I said, I played a lot of guitars before I landed on the S&P. There was a "cheaper" Martin I really liked, the D16GTR, I think. I just about pulled the trigger on that, but there's something about the resin fretboard and bridge that turned me off a bit. There was also a used Taylor that was amazing. Can't remember the model, but probably over $2k new, asking $1300. In the end I saved a few hundred bucks by choosing the S&P and I don't regret it. I can't see much need to replace this guitar for a very long time. And I'm happy to support a Canadian business.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got a Larrivee L-09 Koa, a Larrivee L-05 12 string, a Godin Kingpin and a Godin Multiac. Can't tell you the number of Larrivees I've bought and sold over the years -- I love them. I also had a Godin LP90 that I really liked -- just ended up being a bit heavy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

'79 6 string, '95 6 string, '96 12 string, '98 baritone Marc Beneteau acoustics.

'03 6 string, '04 bouzouki, '08 6 string Joshua House acoustics.

'14 Seagull all mahogany dread.

'14 S&P all mahogany folk.

Godin Merlin.

Godin Freeway 5 string fretless bass.

Godin LG electric guitar.

Peter Cox mandolin.

For sale at this time are a Godin Progression electric guitar and a LaPatrie Collection classical.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

